# Ace Napoli - Advice please.



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello All

My wife and I purchased our first Motorhome, an Ace Napoli by Swift in September 2008 from Highbridge in Somerset from new. We’ve no issues at this time with Highbridge as we’ve had very little dealings with them as we live in Scotland. However, we’ve had issues with the van. After a short pre-tour we took the van abroad for nine months. Here is our list of faults. 

o Two 'bullet holes' in exterior body work on underside of over-cab bed area. These fell off when I washed it. Repaired under warranty 28th Jan 2010. 

o All fly screens and blinds faulty in one way or another

o Rear bed assembly broke on the first week and again 9 months later. . 

o Interior lights falling off or are faulty. 

o Cupboard shelf facing falling off. 

o Cupboard door lock broken. 

o Laminate (paper) peeling in several places including above the hob and in the shower room. 

o Shower-room screen cracked despite only being used half a dozen times. 

o Habitation door support bar broken. Plastic clip cracked. Door needs a firm slam to get it to close properly and the electrics cable keeps jamming in the door if you forget to lift it on closing. 

o Cassette toilet light faulty. 

o Interior locker handles jam frequently. 

o Exterior locker doors cease up regularly and need regular greasing. 

o Exterior silicon work around the locker doors is poor and I have cleaned/waxed all the silicon that was splashed over the ext cab doors off. 

o Floor covering bubbled. 

o Lounge speaker faulty. 

o Ladders are so noisy they wake the other up in the middle of the night. (we wouldn't be using it if the other bed wasn't broken).

o The floor of the habitation area regularly floods when driving in wet weather. 

o Heater pipe/vent in shower-room loose and comes off. 

o The worktop has cracked in several places. 

o The cooker had to be fixed while abroad as the installation was poor and one of the rear metal covers for the worktop came off. 

o The Ace badge fell off the grill and I had to stick it back on with mounting tape. 

o The shower-room window is loose and wobbly.. 

o The over-cab window seal sticks to the window.

o Shower-room damp. 

o Today we’ve learned that the previously mention ‘shower-room damp’ is being caused by the roof joint on the over-cab leaking.

Since we returned home in August 2009 Swift Customer Services have tried on several occasions to get these faults fixed with various companies. None of the Swift Franchises in Scotland would help although Perthshire Caravans said they would but once they received the email detailing all the faults they were unable to after having a fire at their premises. Next up was Approved Caravan Servicing authorised by Swift and after my initial phone call and email it was eight weeks to get a return call and visit only to be told he could not fix it. While Customer Services have tried to get the faults fixed the fact remains that my van is still not repaired. I should add that I have offered to take the van back to Highbridge but have been discouraged by Swift who say I can have it done in Scotland. 

I am, not surprisingly, getting rid of this van and at this time I am stuck with a van that I cannot get fixed and that I cannot sell because of the outstanding warranty work. I have told Swift on several occasions that I want rid of this vehicle as soon as possible but things are still not happening. I have been told by an ex-Swift Franchise employee that I should take the van back to the Swift factory accompanied by a lawyer and demand my money back. Is that true? It was the same person who told me about this site. 

One more day with this van and hassle is too much. All advice welcome. 

Thanks 

Keith


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Keith,
I am sorry to hear about this, I would like to investigate whats gone wrong if you will let me. I will discuss this with our Head of Customer services in the morning if so would you please email me at [email protected] with you name address and van details and I will ensure we get back to you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Andy

Thanks for the reply. I have sent you an email as requested. I'll look forward to speaking to you. 

regards

Keith


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Keith, 
I have received your email. We will look into this in the morning and get back to you,
Regards
Andy


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW power to the people good luck jeffro


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeffro

Thanks for the good luck wishes. I'll post updates here.

Keith


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

More phone calls to Swift last Friday and today (Monday) and I finally managed to speak to someone who initially seemed interested. 

After a long wait she, Julie the Customer Services manager, called back. However this seemed to be turning into an opportunity to sell me another Swift product rather than fix the one I’ve got. The implication is that if I don’t buy another Swift product they’ll drag their heels in getting this one fixed wherever I take it. At the end of the day they have to approve the warranty work. They seem to think they are doing me a favour by fixing it. 

Other than buying the van the biggest mistake I’ve made was listening to these people. Every bit of advice they’ve given me has been bad or wrong. Had I just ignored them and taken the van back to Highbridge where I bought it I wouldn’t be in this situation. 

I am disgusted.

Keith.

PS. Forgot to list the overcab side lights leak and are full of water and like so many if you lost my water cap because it wouldn't lock.


----------

